# Books on Evangelism?



## J.L. Allen (May 8, 2019)

My friend is seeking a good book on evangelism. Any recommendations?


----------



## Stephen L Smith (May 8, 2019)

Ono particularly helpful book is "Tell the Truth: The Whole Gospel Wholly by Grace Communicated Truthfully & Lovingly" (4th Edition) (Metzger)

Some great classics are "The soul winner" (Spurgeon) and "Evangelism and the soveregnty of God" (Packer)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PaulCLawton (May 8, 2019)

_Puritan Evangelism: A Biblical Approach_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pergamum (May 9, 2019)

Charles Spurgeon, the Soul Winner, free PDF linked: http://www.thesoulwinner.org/ebooks/The Soul Winner - Spurgeon.pdf

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jack K (May 9, 2019)

Pergamum said:


> Charles Spurgeon, the Soul Winner, free PDF linked: http://www.thesoulwinner.org/ebooks/The Soul Winner - Spurgeon.pdf



Yes! Spurgeon is very helpful. I spend every summer teaching kids at Bible camps. It is, admittedly, not quite the same as the calling to preach which Spurgeon addresses. But I am telling about Christ to kids who are curious about him or are trying to decide whether or not they should truly believe. And Spurgeon's lectures are easily the best thing I've ever read that addresses this task. I should find time to read through them again before this summer hits. Highly recommended.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fredtgreco (May 9, 2019)

Honest Evangelism by Rico Tice


----------



## J.L. Allen (May 9, 2019)

I’ll put forward these other recommendations. Thank you all.

He’s starting with Spurgeon due to the the availability and price (can’t beat free). Thanks, Perg!


----------



## Stephen L Smith (May 9, 2019)

This book comes after you talked to your friend, but I think it is worth looking at. Schaeffer' s "A Francis A. Schaeffer Trilogy" is particularly helpful because it provides a helpful connectiom between exangelism and apologetics. It isvery practical yet thought provoking. It has greatly helped me in evangelism. This link provides more details of the publisher. https://www.crossway.org/books/a-francis-a-schaeffer-trilogy-hcj/ I reviewed it for a church camp a few years ago. See https://www.rbc.org.nz/reviews/SchaefferTrilogy.pdf


----------



## Josh Williamson (May 9, 2019)

In no particular order. 

1. The Soul Winner - Spurgeon
2. God-Centred Evangelism - R.B. Kuiper
3. The Broken Hearted Evangelist - Jeremy Walker
4. Puritan Evangelism - Joel Beeke
5. Today's Gospel: Authentic or Synthetic - Walter Chantry
6. Physicians of Souls - Peter Masters
7. Biblical Strategies of Witness - Peter Masters
8. The Way of the Master - Ray Comfort 
9. Honest Evangelism - Rico Tice
10. Evangelism and the Sovereignty of God - J.I. Packer

Reactions: Like 1


----------

